# Minor annoyances



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, I've had my '05 Altima for a few weeks now, and in that time I've noticed a few minor glitches that I find slightly irritating....

1. Water pools on the base of the windshield on the passenger side. For some reason this car doesn't have any sort of drain built into the passenger side of the plastic strip that goes across between the windshield and hood (but it does on the driver's side!). 

2. The front seatbelts don't retract into a proper vertical position on their own. It seems to be caused by the B-pillar and seat being too close together (can't even get my hand in there). Thus the seatbelt must be manually placed into its proper upright position. It looks to me like they've thickened the lower-half of the B-pillar, maybe for the pyrotechnic belt pre-tensioners and force-limiters and such??

I know these are minor gripes, but I'd like to think a company as large as Nissan would be smart enought to avoid them. Obviously there's nothing I can do about the seatbelt problem, but has anyone figured out a workaround for the water pooling problem (i.e. drilling a drain hole of some kind)??


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

lol...geeeeeez. just be glad you didn't the the 2002 version. annoyances galore!!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Coco said:


> lol...geeeeeez. just be glad you didn't the the 2002 version. annoyances galore!!!


I guess I escaped the first year Gremlins. Mine hardly had any at all.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

me too. i just talking on behalf of most '02 owners. i think my only gripe was the loose wires in the dome light making a rattling sound.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Coco said:


> lol...geeeeeez. just be glad you didn't the the 2002 version. annoyances galore!!!


Yeah, yeah, yeah.. I know I'm picky... what else is new? 

On a side note, I just about ended up with an '04 Altima instead of my '05. But all the 5MT's they had left were black and loaded to the gunwhales, and mostly way out on the east coast (of Canada). To be succinct, the coast isn't all that close to Toronto to begin with (3,000 km or so), but to make it worse the dealer said I'd have to pay the shipping to bring it here, which would run about C$400, which basically negated any promo deal I would have got.. so I said *HUMP THAT* and ordered up a 2005.


----------

